# Nurse in Abu Dhabi



## pjsr (Jan 29, 2014)

Can anyone help me with this job offer? I work as a nurse since 2006 and I am a nurse team leader. Do you think that this is a fair offer? It's a sufficient salary to live and save some money?

Job offer:
salary to AED 20 000 all inclusive. That is the full salary that includes housing allowance of around AED 6 666 plus additional benefits.
Health insurance 
1 flight year
30 days leave

Thanks for your help


----------

